# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Giúp đỡ máy khoan taro

## letoan.utc

Trước tiên em xin chào các bác. Em thành viên mới tham gia diễn đàn. Hiện nay em có những thắc mắc nhỏ mà không biết giải quyết. Trong diễn dàn có nhiều bậc tiền bối, cac bác biết đi qua để lại lời bình giúp đỡ em với.
Đề bào của em là muốn khoan lỗ vào hợp kim nhôm đúc, chiều dày vật cần khoan khoảng 2mm, khoan lỗ đường kính 2,6mm.
Vấn đề của em đặt ra là độ cứng của hợp kim nhôm thế nào ạ, mũi khoan 2,6mm thì cần lượng chạy dao ra sao, chế độ cắt, tốc độ vòng quay thế nào. EM tra trong chết độ cắt gọt kim loại, toadduwwongf kính to. Rất mondduwwojc các bác giúp đỡ ạ. Em cảm ơn !

----------


## biết tuốt

tớ cũng có chỗ hiểu chỗ không  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
1- là độ cứng của hợp kim nhôm thì tớ hiểu nếu biết mác của hợp kim nhôm vd 5052, 6061 7072...vv  ròi thì tra bảng là ra bao nhiêu HCR
2- là  muôn khoan lỗ đường kính 2,6 mm thì tớ đi mua mũi 2,6mm (chắc chỉ HCM với hà nội là dễ kiếm) rồi tớ khoan  với máy khoan bàn chẳng hạn
3- cái tớ đang đoán mò chắc là bạn hỏi khoan ở trên máy cnc đúng K?

----------

letoan.utc

----------


## letoan.utc

> tớ cũng có chỗ hiểu chỗ không 
> 1- là độ cứng của hợp kim nhôm thì tớ hiểu nếu biết mác của hợp kim nhôm vd 5052, 6061 7072...vv  ròi thì tra bảng là ra bao nhiêu HCR
> 2- là  muôn khoan lỗ đường kính 2,6 mm thì tớ đi mua mũi 2,6mm (chắc chỉ HCM với hà nội là dễ kiếm) rồi tớ khoan  với máy khoan bàn chẳng hạn
> 3- cái tớ đang đoán mò chắc là bạn hỏi khoan ở trên máy cnc đúng K?


Đúng rồi bác ạ. em muón làm 1 cái máy khoan tự động cho 1 sản phẩm chi tiết của máy giặt.
Em có thể đặt tên máy này là máy khoan tapping 3 lỗ.
các mũi khoan được lai từ 1 động cơ để tiến hành khoan 3 lỗ giống nhau trên 1 đường thẳng.
Em cũng chưa tìm hiểu kỹ nó là hợp kim nhôm thành phần thêm vào là gì nữa.
Bác có thể tư vấn giúp em, nếu lai từ 1 động cơ để làm quay 3 mũi khoan thì có những phương án nào không. các lỗ cần khoan nằm trên cùng 1 đường thẳng cách nhau 74mm

----------


## biết tuốt

cái này bác làm em nhớ đến mấy ông làm lồng chim , cái này cũng đơn giản , bác chế lấy thì rẻ hơn , đầu tien bác mua lấy vài cái chấu kẹp mũi khoan , và puly rồi tham khảo theo mấy video này chế này

----------

haiquanckbn, letoan.utc

----------


## Tuấn

Trước tiên em cũng xin chào bác.

Em thấy thế này bác ạ, như yêu cầu của bác thì làm thế nào cũng được, chế tẹo như cụ Biết tuốt cũng xong, lắp con plc điều khiển 2 con sì tép vào nữa thì càng oách. 

Dưng mà bác đã vào 4r này rồi ..... hay là bác chế béng 1 con máy cnc đi bác. Có nó rồi, bác thích khoan thì khoan, mà phay thì cũng được  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Em khoan ví dụ bác xem này, inox 304, chắc khoan nhôm cũng không khó hơn đâu ạ. Nhanh phết  :Smile:

----------

letoan.utc

----------


## biết tuốt

hệ hệ boác tuấn ơi choa iêm theo học với  :Wink:  hồi giờ em biết mỗi cái khoan tay  :Wink:  chưa từng thấy cái lào hại điện như của bác  ...bác cho em hỏi tí ...mũi khoan inoc loại tốt bác mua đâu ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuấn

> hệ hệ boác tuấn ơi choa iêm theo học với  hồi giờ em biết mỗi cái khoan tay  chưa từng thấy cái lào hại điện như của bác  ...bác cho em hỏi tí ...mũi khoan inoc loại tốt bác mua đâu ạ


Chợ giời bác ạ, nhà Tiến bộ 20k/cái phi 3 của nachi, nhà mai tới 17k hé hé  :Smile:  khoan được trên dưới 1000 lỗ thì phải mài lại  :Smile:

----------

haiquanckbn, letoan.utc

----------


## ngocsut

Mỗi vấn đề bé hay to đều là 1 bài toán nhưng bác chủ ko nên phức tạp hoá vấn đề làm gì, trừ khi bác cần làm hàng loạt tốc độ nhanh và chính xác như robot còn ko thì chạy ù ra hàng nhôm kính xem họ khoan, cái khoan bé tí 200w khoan choe choé, 3 cái lỗ như của bác chắc ko quá 30 giây tính cả thời gian vạch lấy dấu. Còn bác đừng nghe bác tuấn bàn phím xui dại rồi nghiện nặng bỏ gấu chó vợ con r thì ráng chịu  :Big Grin:

----------

haiquanckbn, letoan.utc

----------


## letoan.utc

Em cảm ơn các bác nhiệt tình quá. mấy cái video rất hữu ích. chi tiết em cần khoan nó dạng thế này. các bác tư vấn cho em nhé

----------


## letoan.utc

Vật để khoan được làm từ ALDC3. theo em hiểu thì ALDC3 là Aluminum Die Casting 3% Si. không biết có đúng không các bác nhỉ. nếu đúng thì độ cứng của nó là bao nhiêu các bác. em tra thì cứng 50 HBS ( tiêu chuẩn độ cứng vật mãu) cái này thì em không hiểu.

----------


## Tuấn

Nhanh gọn nhất là bác làm cái dưỡng, Nói nôm na là một miếng sắt dày 2cm, khi đặt vào cái vật bác cần khoan thì nó có các cái gờ, cạnh chi đó ôm luôn lấy vật cần khoan. Có chỗ để dùng cái vam vam chặt nó với vật cần khoan. 

Trên cái dưỡng ấy có các cái lỗ đúng chỗ bác cần khoan.

Bác mua cái khoan bàn, kẹp vật cần khoan vào cái dưỡng, rồi khoan qua các lỗ đã khoan trước ở cái dưỡng.

Cái dưỡng cần dày 2cm để khi bác khoan các cái lỗ dẫn hướng nó không toét ra nhanh do cạnh mũi khoan ăn vào.

Chắc bác khoan được 500 hay 1000 sản phẩm thì cái lỗ nó rộng ra quá. Bác bỏ cái dưỡng đi, thay cái mới.

Còn mũi khoan thì từ từ mua về thử rồi sẽ biết thôi. Em nghĩ mũi nào cũng khoan được.

----------

letoan.utc

----------


## biết tuốt

đúng rồi đó bác chủ , làm như bác tuấn nói thì bác khỏi phải chế , chỉ cần 1 cái khoan bàn là oke , còn vấn đề độ cứng bác quan tâm làm gì cho mệt , cái đó mũi khoan nó lo cho bác rồi

----------

letoan.utc

----------


## secondhand

Chì có 1 chi tiết khoan 3 lỗ thẳng hàng, còn lại khoan từa lưa, bác Tuấn quất cái dưỡng cho cái chi tiết lỗ từa lưa này 20mm là rinh cũng vãi tè.
Đúng là làm dưỡng là nhẹ nhàn nhất, nhưng ko cần dày 20mm vậy đâu. Bác chủ dùng vật liệu gì cũng được, nhôm cho nhẹ, thao tác nhanh. Tấm dưỡng 10mm, khoan chính xác các vị trí 3mm, mặt trên phay âm xuống khoảng 4mm, đường kính 10mm, mặt dưới dưỡng cũng khoan âm lên cho thoát phôi nhưng nhớ chừa bật lại 1 tì cho phần trên. Tiện 1 bạc thau đồng đk 10mm, dài 10mm (sau thời gian mòn thì trở đầu), lỗ thì vừa mũi khoan 2,6mm. Khi khoan thì xỏ bạc này vô mũi khoan, đưa vô dưỡng cho lọt vào bật 10mm, cứ thế mà xôm xuống. Khoan nhôm thì phải cho dầu hay nhớt gì vào để đừng dính mũi, thứ 2 là để bôi trơn bạc cho dưỡng.
Khoan lỗ bắt ray mình chơi kiểu này, không lỗi 1 lổ  :Big Grin: 
Khoan hợp kim nhôm có gì mà ầm ỉ, cứ mua mũi trắng là ok, chỉ sợ nhất là khoan titan.

Báo cáo hết.

----------

CKD, haignition, letoan.utc, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chiêu dùng bạc đồng của bác Secondhand này hay quá, để em bắt chước.

----------

letoan.utc

----------


## letoan.utc

Các bác nhiệt tình quá. Em sẽ làm máy dựa trên ý kiến của ác bác. Bao giờ hoàn thiện. em sẽ demo hỏi ý kiến các bác tiếp. 
Giờ em lại có vấn đề về đột dập đinh tán. Các bác chỉ giáo giúp em. để em lập toppic khác ạ  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nthanhhang279

Nếu đơn thuần bạn chỉ cần ta rô 3 lỗ thằng hàng cùng lúc thì bạn có thể đọc bài viết ở link bên dưới chắc chắn sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho bạn

http://cokhi24h.com/may-khoan-nhieu-dau-nhieu-truc

----------

